# Cage cubes/grids - where to find some in NZ!



## smiledreamlove (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
I house a baby rabbit and guinea pig in my room, and love building the grid cages however, the ones gifted to me have been left outside and the coverings peeled off... whilst sturdy and both animals are safe in them, every time I move them around, more bits of the plastic coating (or whatever it is) comes off and leaves chips through my room... not only is that annoying, but they aren't the most attractive things to look at and I do worry about their strength loosening without the coating. 

I live in Christchurch and I have looked all over at places like the Plastic Box, Bunnings, Mitre 10 etc for some grids, but even TradeMe doesn't seem to have any! Would dearly love to buy some and get them shipped here, but by the time you add up the conversion costs from US and shipping, it gets a little too pricey.

Is there anywhere in NZ that sells them? It seems so weird why no one does, when they make such neat storage selves when not used for bunbuns or guinea pigs! 

Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## Jaded (May 31, 2011)

Have you tried Animatesor the Warehouse Stationery?


----------



## ravenflower (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there can you show us an example of what you are talking about?? then we might be able to help you.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 1, 2011)

I know someone who got some, but I can't remember where she got them. lol. She's in Tauranga anyway.

But can't you just sand them and spray paint them?


----------



## smiledreamlove (Jun 1, 2011)

Because they were left outside some of the bars have surface rust. I have used those parts at bits both of them cannot reach for now but with it chipping off it's rather frustrating!!


----------



## Anaira (Jun 1, 2011)

Surface rust is ok, it just sands off. Then three layers of paint, and your good to go. I've done it with rat cages. 

Keep an eye out on tm though, apparently they do pop up there from time to time.


----------



## smiledreamlove (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Susl (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi smiledreamlove,
I do not live in NZ (Sydney) but I found that some Bunnings have them but other don't stock them. 
I would get the yellow pages out and ring them all up. I am sure they will get them into your nearest store (if they have them)
Good luck


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2011)

*Susl wrote: *


> Hi smiledreamlove,
> I do not live in NZ (Sydney) but I found that some Bunnings have them but other don't stock them.
> I would get the yellow pages out and ring them all up. I am sure they will get them into your nearest store (if they have them)
> Good luck


Bunnings do stock them, but you have to go to the right store. They can be easy to miss though, they often come shrink-wrapped in plastic and are easy to pass by on the shelf. It depends on the product, but the larger stores hold a wider variety of stock so it's better to check those first. Otherwise, if you know the code for the product, they can check on the system or ring another store for you to see who has them at the moment. Otherwise, if you can't drive to another store to get them, they can order them in. (I work at bunnings  ) I was trying to find the product on the website, but can't. However, next week when I go into work, I can get the item number and description from the shelf for those who want to be able to show their local bunnings store so they know exactly what you're looking for and can hunt it down on the system for you. Without the item number or barcode they can't do much for you.

I've been looking around at other stores recently, target, big w, k-mart etc and haven't seen them in any of those yet.


----------



## smiledreamlove (Jun 23, 2011)

Azerane~! That would be helpful if you could! I have tried a few places, without much luck. All places that DID sell them no longer do... typical when you're in the market to buy something!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 28, 2011)

Okie-dokes. So bunnings sell them in packs of 5 grids for $12.98, which for quantity and cost isn't that great, but if you were to buy them online the cost of shipping would probably even out the cost anyway.

The fineline or item number that you will need is: 2591615
Strangely enough, when I search for the product on the bunnings website, it still doesn't come up, so don't bother with that. According to the website of Rubbermaid (a brand) they have a set of 3 cubes which bunnings stocks, but I've not seen them at our store. I could check at one of the larger stores if you like to see if we do also have the 3-cube set and see how much they are too.

So if you ring or head into your local bunnings, you can ask them to look up the product for you with the fineline. If they're not stocked, you can always get them special ordered in. Hope that helps 

It's quite funny though as today I went up to the office and there were actually around 4 or 5 packs of the cubes sitting on the desk and I asked what they were for. Apparantly someone who lives about 3-4 hours away from the nearest bunnings rang up and asked them to be posted to them. I couldn't help but think what reason someone would want that done for storage cubes except if they were after that type specifically for a rabbit enclosure


----------



## Pawsome_Pets (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,
im digging up an old post, but did you manage to find some?
ive been searching everywhere for some


----------

